# Inconsolata -- how can I use it?



## mathuin (Jan 19, 2010)

I installed x11-fonts/inconsolata-ttf because the font gets rave reviews but I've had no luck getting it to work with any application.  xlsfonts and xfontsel didn't see it, a bit of fussing with mkfontdir and mkfontscale got xfontsel to show me a 17(!) point version but there was no way to scale the font or get it to show up in aterm, xemacs, fvwm, or any other app.  What am I doing wrong?


----------



## sixtydoses (Jan 19, 2010)

I just installed the font after reading your post, it works fine on my terminal and xfce.


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 20, 2010)

Assuming you built the term of your choice with xft option enabled, you can use it by defining the font in yor .Xresources or .Xdefaults something like this.


```
urxvt.font:  xft:Inconsolata:size=8
```

just an example. With xfce-terminal or gnome-terminal, you should be able to choose it from the drop down menu.


----------



## mathuin (Jan 20, 2010)

I use fvwm2 as my window manager and aterm as my terminal.  Writing what Daisuke_Aramaki wrote but with 'aterm' and 'Aterm' instead of 'urxvt' did not work.  Any other suggestions?


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 20, 2010)

mathuin said:
			
		

> I use fvwm2 as my window manager and aterm as my terminal.  Writing what Daisuke_Aramaki wrote but with 'aterm' and 'Aterm' instead of 'urxvt' did not work.  Any other suggestions?



I am not sure if aterm has support for ttf fonts. May be you should clarify it first. It should be possible with urxvt and xterm for sure.

As far as fvwm is concerned, what version of fvwm are you running? I think fvwm2 port does not have support for xft. You should install the fvwm2-devel port for that. Same holds for emacs. emacs from ports does not have xft support. It was enabled since version 23.1, so if you need xft support for emacs, you should install the emacs-devel port.


----------



## littlewontons (Dec 22, 2010)

Sorry to bring back this old thread, but I've also been trying to install the Inconsolata font. I cannot get xterm to use this font. What is interesting is that when I use xfontsel, it doesn't render the inconsolata font. Does anybody know what's going on here?


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Dec 22, 2010)

littlewontons said:
			
		

> Sorry to bring back this old thread, but I've also been trying to install the Inconsolata font. I cannot get xterm to use this font. What is interesting is that when I use xfontsel, it doesn't render the inconsolata font. Does anybody know what's going on here?



Define the following in your .Xdefaults. If you don't have the file, create it in your home directory.


```
xterm*faceName: Inconsolata
xterm*faceSize: 8
```

size 8 is just an example.


----------

